# 300 king quad tranny problem ??



## TransAMdriv3r (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Im new here, just got a 96' Suzuki kingquad 4x4 with the 300cc for free...anyway it seems like 3rd gear is slipping in the semi-auto transmission but all the rest of the gears seems fine as far as I can tell. what should I be looking for ?

this quad also seems to dog going up hills, I cant get up steep hills in anything more than 1-2 gear, maybe this has something to do with it ??? didnt seem like it was slipping during my ride the other day it would just bog the engine down terrible, and today I took it for a ride and under heavy throttle 3rd slips.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Those are the first true 4x4 with diff lock...nice bike. I would look into rebuilding the clutches in it. You will just have to pull it apart and take a look at it. see if you can find you a manual for it. I will look and see if I can find one for you.


----------



## TransAMdriv3r (Sep 8, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Those are the first true 4x4 with diff lock...nice bike. I would look into rebuilding the clutches in it. You will just have to pull it apart and take a look at it. see if you can find you a manual for it. I will look and see if I can find one for you.


Yeah its slow but in low range and diffs locked i dont think anything can stop it except really deep water/mud.
But...I adjusted the clutch alittle bit after searching some more on the forums and seemed to help some. Ill just ride it like that for awhile and see if it gets worse and requires a rebuild.


----------

